# Cycling around Titchfield Haven



## Kelvin_C-J (9 Sep 2012)

I apologise for this post if it is not your thing, but rather than a 'tale' as such, I was hoping to post some pictures and information from my earlier cycle around Titchfield Haven (a nature reserve).

The day started off quite nicely - clear skies and a relatively warm temperature for this time of year:






On the cycle down, I passed a frequently quiet road (Out of curiosity, how does the road surface compare to your experiences?):





Approaching the Haven, some spectacular views are to be had:




This picture was taken overlooking the Solent - the Isle Of Wight on the left (any of you who may have participated in the Wiggle Isle Of Wight series should know it well!) and a common sight on the southern coast (for people near the Solent anyway) are all the marine activities.

Overlooking the Haven / car park / Calshot (The tower is Calshot Power Station):





The Haven Visitor Centre (White building on the left), and harbour area:




The Haven is a 'National Nature Reserve' and when I was there earlier today there was actually a tour group (seemed like wildlife enthusiasts) moving around the area. The Haven is frequented by Ducks, Geese and Swans to name a few animal types, also by Sea gulls but they are not a 'must visit' attraction.

Speaking of Geese - looking about 45 degrees to the left presents this view:





However, the official 'visitor viewing area' presents a rather different view:





The Haven is, perhaps unfortunately, also a car park / and harbour/marina, whichever you prefer (boat storage area), as well as beach access point - so needless to say it is normally always a busy place. I have also seen a fair few other cyclists pass along the road, so they must enjoy the view too! I know I greatly appreciate it.

After staying in the area for around 20 minutes, I decided to head back home, passing through the nice village of Stubbington on my return:


----------



## Norm (9 Sep 2012)

There is a big part of my upbringing in that view, TJ, so thanks for the tale and great images.

Just a little thing, though, more a thing-ette really, that is Fawley power station Calshot spit, sheds and the CG tower is in front / to the left of it.


----------



## Kelvin_C-J (9 Sep 2012)

Norm said:


> Just a little thing, though, more a thing-ette really, that is Fawley power station Calshot spit, sheds and the CG tower is in front / to the left of it.


 
I sincerely apologise for this. I should of course, in the recess of my mind - know this and have included it!. I am sorry for causing you an annoyance. However I think it reflects how (unfortunately) things seem to be progressing (with most of society in this way) favouring convenience (smartphones) rather than effort (mobile+gps device+map+laptop as separate devices), evidenced by my 'effortless' merging of Fawley into Calshot just to save me some time and ultimately confuse the end reader.

Sorry!


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Sep 2012)

If you carry on further the road along the front becomes a nice route into Titchfield, and onwards...

Or you can cut along the coast at Bromwich Farm on NCN 2

however I am afraid that I cannot forgive you for posting this!

I am in a bleak, wet, windy farmhouse near Keswick.. About to go out onto wet, windy and cloudy hills

And you have the cheek to show me that the weather at home is excellent?


----------



## JoeyB (11 Sep 2012)

Random trivia... My grandparents used to live in the Haven before it was turned into a visitors centre in "I think" late 80s / early 90s. It was a 9 bedroom house and I used to get lost in it!

Used to spend many a weekend there playing on the beach directly outside the entrance! 

Strange to see pics of it on a national forum lol...I still live fairly local in Fareham and we often go for walks around Hill Head.


----------

